
What Ecstasy Does to Humans - drallison
https://www.drugabuse.gov/publications/research-reports/mdma-ecstasy-abuse/what-are-mdmas-effects-on-brain
======
mg794613
Who uses that stuff in high dosages four times a day?

Sorry but this gov site is not about reality based science. Sadly they are
very good at writing so it seems that trying it alone makes you a zombie.

Sorry but why would they do that? 'lets just scare everybody'? Facts usually
come on top eventually and then you become unreliable. Which would be
contraproductive as they pretend to protect people by information.

Only in the very last paragraph they sort of admit their numbers are not
indicative of any real situation.

It's a drug,don't do them and if you decide to do anyway at least be smart and
responsible about it.

Maybe I should write an article how oxygen is to be avoided at all times.
Because you know; all subjects which were injected oxygen in the brain died
instantly...

------
drallison
It is fascinating that octopus response to the drug is similar even though
their nervous system is very different.

~~~
_Schizotypy
In what ways is their nervous system different?

